# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  time out error

## darkwish

سلام دوستان و اساتید گرام
آقا من یه برنامه نوشتم که از اس کیو ال 2008 استفاده می کنه تا حالا خوب  جواب می داد ولی از وقتی که حجم دیتا بیس شده 20 گیگ دیگه وقتی می خوایم  یدونه insert توی دیتا بیس داشته باشیم time out error می ده.
شیرینگ هم کردم ولی متاسفانه 100 مگ بیشتر از حجم دیتا بیس کم نکرد .اگه می  شه لطفا کمک کنید. الان بشدت به راهنمایی تون نیاز دارم . 
ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
دستور یا PRocedure که برای Insert استفاده میکنید را اینجا بنویسید.
همچنین ساختار جدول رو نیز قرار بدید.
اگر روی جدول نیز تریگری هست بنویسید.

----------

